# Hello from Arizona



## pawzaddict (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello all I want to start by saying I do not currently own a horse. Up until I was 13 my grandmother ran a stable (sorry if thats an incorrect term) and my sister and I were fortunate enough to "own" 2 horses (really grandmas:wink anywho, I am a huge animal lover and have a plan to own property in the near future in which I can have horses and some other hoofed animals. I currently own dogs, cats, ferrets, bunnies and a snake. 

I really hope to learn a lot about horses from breeds, to diet, to training. Thanks for having me


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum! 

You will love it here, lots of nice members with tons of great information....


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome, what part of Arizona? I'm in Mesa and my horses are in Queen Creek.


----------



## pawzaddict (Feb 19, 2011)

I am in Laveen, West valley


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey welcome to the forum.


----------



## pawzaddict (Feb 19, 2011)

TY I love your picture lol


----------



## rockymtnhigh (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## kaitums (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey! I just moved to Laveen last week. I'm hoping to meet some horse people in the valley  

and i'm new to the forum too lol


----------



## pawzaddict (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! Welcome! Lol

Where are you originally from? I am an AZ native have lived in every environment here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kaitums (Feb 22, 2011)

haha thanks 

I'm originally from northern NJ.


----------

